# New WORLD record?!?!?



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

This from our sister site in the Buckeye.
http://www.ohiosportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36419:yikes::yikes:


----------



## Iceman_101 (Jan 11, 2009)

:yikes: That thing is a pig!!!!!


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

It's obviously not a new world, or even state record.....Read further into the posts. Huge bird nonetheless


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

If I was on Team #1, the Snood Dudes, and defending a title, I would probably take either the 6 bearded tom or this one, since he has 3 spurs on one leg! That will rack up some points!

[ame="http://www.ohiosportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36310"]Bowhunting double spurred gobbler - Ohio Sportsman.com - Hunting and Fishing talk[/ame]


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

this was shot in iowa
todd p shot it
he is originaly from grand haven,mi
it was scored and confirmed by nwtf and is the new world record with archery equiptment and like 30 with any weapon
so yeah this is the real deal you can read the whole story at www.whiteknuckleproductions.com


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

Congrats to him that is a monster


----------

